# New chickens



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I have 2 silkies 1 is a rooster and 1 hen and 4 red sex link hens. Could they possibly cross breed?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes................


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

As far as I'm aware, all different chicken breeds can cross breed.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome! I introduced them together today at night! And so far so good!!  so now I have six chickens 1 rooster and 5 hens!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Where are your silkies? I only see the four hens.
Also, is that an egg I see?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice Koko! Sure looks like an egg to me too! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Lmao it was a golf ball but they layed eggs today  and here's a picture of my silkies! Also today is day two with them all together and they are still doing their pecking order ... its funny to watch and no damage has been done to any of them witch is awesome!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Ha ha! Well I guess golf balls really do look like eggs, not just to chickens! 
Gorgeous silkies, by the way. My last silkie (that I had for around 5 years) died recently. Some people don't seem to like silkies at all, but every silkie I've ever had were extremely friendly.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I love my silkies too they're all getting along really well im thinking about getting two more of the same breed any suggestions?


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I've heard buckeyes are great chickens, never had them personally.
If you're looking for eggs I suggest RIRs, leghorns, new hampshire reds, or BSLs.
Although leghorns are not as hardy in the Winter.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rir.........


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful Silkies 
Love the breed , i have black,blue and white bantam silkies .


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome thanks!


----------

